# DVD/+RW Not Recognized in BIOS or Windows



## cuzsis (Oct 2, 2007)

Fairly new computer from a computer surplus store. When we first got it, it didn't recognize the dvd/rewritable drive. My husband went into BIOS and it didn't recognize it either. As far as he can tell all he did was "restore defaults" and suddenly it could read it. We're not sure what really happened.

So weeks go by and everything is fine.

Now it's not being recognized again. As far as my computer is concerned it doesn't exist, despite the fact that the door opens and closes. Windows doesn't see it (including device manager) and even BIOS doesn't see it.

All the cables are connected securely, we swapped the IDE cable and that's good. 

I'm running XP-Pro. 

Anyone have an idea what's up?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi cuzsis, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

There are a couple of ways that might help you with this issue.

*Method One: Remove the registry entry*

*Warning:* Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system.

*Please Note:* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys. 

1. Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.

2. In the Open box, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*.

3. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}*

4. *On the File menu, click Export*.

5. In the File name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*.

6. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type UpperFilters*, and then click *Delete *on the *Edit menu*. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 

_*Note:* If this data type is missing, go to Method 2._

7. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type LowerFilters*, and then click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*.

8. Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.


*Method 2: Replace the existing driver*


1.	Click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel.*

2.	If Control Panel is in *Category* view, click *Performance and Maintenance*, and then click *System*.

If Control Panel is in Classic view, double-click *System.*

3.	On the *Hardware* tab, click *Device Manager.*

4.	Click the drive with the question mark (*?*) next to it.

5.	On the *Action* menu, click *Uninstall*. When you are prompted to confirm the removal, click *OK*.

6.	Repeat steps 4 through 5 for any other drives with question marks.

7.	On the *Action Menu*, click *Scan for hardware changes*.

* Close all windows and reboot the computer*.

Please give these two methods a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## cuzsis (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a couple minutes before dinner and tried #2.

No icons with "?" but I scanned for hardware changes anyway. Rebooted and found my mouse had been unconnected. Reconnected it and checked: No dvd drive. 

I won't have the time right now to redo the OS if things go awry, so I can't do method #1. 

Probably wouldn't be a registry for it anyway, as BIOS doesn't even know it's there and neither does windows. Argh. 

Thanks for the reply! Bummer the second one didn't work.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Pity about that.

You could try removing the CMOS Battery from the Motherboard for about 10 minutes and then reinsert it.
Doing this will reset the BIOS to default, and hopefully it will then recognise this pesky critter.

Regards,


----------



## cuzsis (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmm...sounds similar to what my husband sort of did the first time. I'll see if we can't do that tomorrow evening and let you know what happens. 

Thanks! I appreciate the extra help on this, the bugger has been driving us crazy!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again cuzsis, 

I have another 'little' trick for you to try also, perhaps before you remove the CMOS battery.

You might like to try this workaround (you will need your Windows® XP SP2 CD).

_(In the event that you do not have a Windows® XP CD with SP2, you will need to 'borrow' one from a friend or colleague, as the manufacturer's "Recovery Discs" will not work in this instance.)_

Insert the Windows® XP CD in your drive. (Hold down the * Shift Key * to prevent it from starting.)

Go * Start > Run *...in the box type in * sfc /scannow *…please take note of the space between the * sfc *and the * /*.

This is the System File Checker...it will scan all the Windows® core system files to ensure that they are in their respective correct places, and if not replace them from the CD.

During the scan you may be asked to* Insert the CD*, if this happens just go* retry *and let it do its thing.

*One important point:* While* sfc * is running, it is _not advisable_ to do any other work, or have any browsers/programs running on the computer, until the scan is complete. (This process will generally take around 45-65 minutes to complete).

Once finished, remove the CD and reboot your machine...all should be "Normal" (hopefully). :grin:

Please post back with the result, or if there are any further queries/concerns.

Kind Regards,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is not being seen by the bios you have either a faulty 80 wire ide cable or the jumpers are wrongly set,or a plug has worked loose 
or a combination of these
until it is seen by the bios it will not be seen anywhere
the filters and the rest only come into play if it is seen by the bios
an 80 wire cable has
blue
grey
black plugs


----------



## papa_stahle (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost same prob here... I deleted NERO 6.65 and lost all drives but c: I've been goin crazy tryin to get them back.
I have been to Dell got my drivers and windows refuses to take them , my drives also are marked with a yellow exclamation mark ! 
Have been in cabinet and disconnected all drives and rehooked all drives no help, bios is picking them up, still windows will not accept drivers ?????

Very confused in Troy.....any help ????
Thx b4 hand Papa-


----------



## papa_stahle (Oct 3, 2007)

No need to respond......

CHAUFFEUR2 has given me the answer.

Ur a LIFE saver THX again.

for those of u that got this result from NERO...

follow CHAUFFER2's post but delete the incd from registry.

then reboot worked GREAT 4 ME THX again CHAUFFEUR2


----------



## cuzsis (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, we did find out what was wrong when I took it into the guy we bought it from (awesome place btw! Can't say enough good things about it!)....

Many things actually. First off, the power IDE cable to the DVD drive was loose. (Honestly, after all of this you'd think one of us would check to see if the darn thing was "plugged in"! ) Once that was connected, we found out that the cable itself had a bunch of rips and tears in it (small, but enough) and which made it unusable and also managed to short out the IDE ports on the motherboard. So! We installed a new DVD drive under the SATA ports instead. 

Good? Not quite the computer had started having problems starting. At first we thought the IDE cable had shorted out the -5v on the power supply. So we put in a different one, BUT it seems that this particular power supply and motherboard don't get along well together, despite being from the same company. So we had to swap in a different power supply too! 

My computer now works again. Except taking two power ups to receive input from the monitor, everything seems to be in order. Hopefully the monitor thing isn't a precursor to another power supply problem! (crosses fingers)

Thanks for your help everyone! :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand and watage power supply did they put in
what amps does the 12v+ line put out
what cpu and video card are you running


----------



## cuzsis (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna take me a while to hunt all that up (got work today too) Will try to post tonight.

Old wattage was 500, new one is less I think. Not sure about the amps. Might be able to look it up. 

Gotta find the video card box.


----------

